# Cemetery Entrance Columns



## MacabreRob

I have gotten a number of people on this and other Halloween forums requesting that I assemble my Entrance Column notes and pictures into a full tutorial. So therefore I am caving under pressure and present to you said tutorial.

Enjoy!


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 1: In which we discuss motives and layout the Initial Idea*

This wasn't my first attempt at entrance columns to my haunted yard. I had tried years ago to do this using a very rude frame decked with the thin, pink foam insulation. The result was very light and blow over quite frequently. In frustration, I dismantled said columns long before Halloween.

In the summer of 2010, I happened along a stash of scrap wood, rescued from the trash of the construction of a couple of houses in my
neighborhood. In my hubris, I conceived of the notion of trying the column idea again. I love the look of stone walls and brick walls, 
and have seen several others attempts at duplicating that look. They always left me cold. Not that they did a bad job, but you could always
tell that there was something fake about it. 

If you know anything about me, I'm a bit of a perfectionist. And cheap. Those two traits don't tend to play well together, but I conceived of
a notion that would satisfy my ambition. If I could pull it off...








Here is the initial diagram of my design. I would build a base frame, 
and then create and attach paper mache stones to that frame. This could be considered an additive technique of sculpting, adding materials, versus
the technique I've seen before, which would be subtractive, ie removing material. Instead of carving foam to look like stone, I would make the
stones myself. Little did I realize the work this would involve.


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 2: In which a framework is formed as the skeleton*










First thing I needed was a wooden framework. I had lots of scrape wood, about the side of furring strips or so. Not everthing matched, width-wise,
but I adapted. I wanted the all the crossbars on a given face to be flush, so that when I attach the material for the sidings, it would present a smooth
surface.

The column was to be 5' tall. Initially I had decided on 4', but then I second guessed myself and change the height. In retrospect, 4' would have been fine, albeit not as impressive... Another constraint I added was that they had to fit through a standard set of doors. I had made an earlier project much too big, and as a consequence, it gets to live in the garage all summer and winter. These had to go to the basement. I wanted a maximum width of 24" when I was done, so I made the frame width 18" on each side, giving me 6" of wiggle room, or 3" per side.

I added cross beams about a third of the way down on each side with an exception of one side column. On that side, I left the bottom bar off, so that I could create a pop-out panel. The reasoning behind this was so that I could get inside of the column for whatever reason. Upon installing in the yard, I used the panel opening to place shims under the column, due to my yard not being level, but you could also install electrical outlets or wire the columns for lights, what have you.









Here you can see my kids posing with one of the frames. They are 13 at the time of this photo (yes, twins).









Both frames completed


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 3: In which we clothe their naked frames*

Once the wooden frame is built, we need to give the columns a surface onto which we will be attaching our finished stones. I was lucky and I found very large sheets of corregated cardboard at Curbies. These probably were from appliances going into the afore mentioned new houses. Regardless of the source, they were a good find. I laid the frames on sawhorses and placed the cardboard over each side and stabled them down. I did not attempt to wrap the cardboard. That would have been a nightmare due to the sizes involved and cardboards reticance if folding how I want it to. Each side was cut out individually. Some of the sides had to have more than one piece, if the remnents did not fit perfectly. 

An alternate choice could be foam insulation, MDF, particle board, etc. If you are concerned about water seepage, feel free to waterseal it before advancing to the next step. I figured that my water proofing would come from the stones themselves, with some extra measures taken to seal up the bottom.

Column wrapped in cardboard









Both columns


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 4: In which we put a cap on their heads and shoes on their feet*

To give the columns a little class, I added bottom and top caps. I wanted these structures to be the maximum width desired, so that the stones would be beneath the shadow of the top cap. This is done by wrapping the top and bottom, flush with the top and bottom of the frame, with first 2x4 stock, then 1x4 stock. The ends of the outermost boards were nailed tightly to the adjoining board so that any gaps were minimized. Remember, this is scrap wood, so straight lines tended to be far and view between. Also, a bead of wood glue was added between the 2x and 1x stock, to further secure the bond.









Columns with wooden tops and bottoms









Top cap detail









Top cap from a lower angle

Notice I mentioned the the boards were flush with the frame. This left a big void at the time and bottom since the frame was hollow. On the bottom, this is not an issue, leave it be. On the top, I covered the surface with a piece of MDF, then took a hand-planer and beveled the edge. Counter sink all your nails and use the planer to smooth the surfaces as needed.

Since I was dealing with the MDF, it was time to consider the access panels. I cut two pieces of MDF, one per column, to fit the cavities. I added cabinet magnets to hold the doors to the frame and added a little turn-holder-thingy (I forget the name) to ensure it stays shut.

Access panel









Once you are happy with the surface, you will want a layer of paper mache to cover everything, to make it appear to be stone. Seams are bad here, so I used the Vivid paper towels, as they have no surface texture. When you do the bottom, get close to the bottom edge, but don't overlap. It will rip easily at that area.


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 5: In which we introduce the column to the fence*

On my columns, they were intended to be part of the cemetery fence I had built. Each fence segmented ended with a 1" piece of PVC. To make the column work, I added another cross bar for the top connection, outside of the cardboard, and ran a long bolt through it. On the bottom, the PVC is simply screwed into the base.









Attaching the fence post









Column with fence post


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 6: In which we become Masons and learn the secrets of the Illuminati*

This part can be started while still working on the frame, as it will take quite a bit of time. The stones that are use are, mostly, paper mache. Initially I tried to make them strictly out of paper mache, but that proved tricky at best. Be the crafty (cheap) crafter I am, I turned to a readily available source of stonish shaped materials. Food boxes. 

We are very good at recycling in our house, so none of these had to actually get picked from the trash. I also persuaded coworkers and neighbors to help save these for me, as I would need a lot.

One of my criteria for the stones is that they could not pop out further than the base of the columns. Not all of them were naturally compliant with this. ThereforeI had to cut them down to a more managable size. Some of the larger boxes, such as the pop cases, I was able to get two or three stones out of. I also wanted "corner" pieces, that looked like they were larger stones embedded inside the column. This might have been overkilled, it certainly was more work.

Once the boxes where the right size, I roughened the shape somewhat by pushing in on sides, then paper mached over them about 3 coats. On some of them, I added some toilet paper soaked in the paste to add more texture. Get as many of them, in different sizes, as you can.









Some of the stones being made









Some of the stonework in progress

Once your stones are dry, you are ready to move on.


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 7: In which we become brick layers and learn what frustration is.*

How's your puzzle skills? Good? You will need them. Beause no matter how well you tried, all your stones are not going to play nice together.

I use hot glue to attach the stones to the cardboard. The idea so that the stones overlap each other, like bricks in a building, so that the long part of the stone is over/under the seam between two other stones. If you've done legos, you've done this.

Because you didn't cut your lines perfectly straight, or the cardboard is warped, or the Moon is in the House of the Ram, the stones don't rest squarely on the cardboard. This means a lot more glue, and you standing there applying pressure like the little Dutch Boy with this finger in the ****. Remember that hot glue is HOT and you are not in that much of a hurry, don't burn yourself (like me).









Ready to mount









Getting started









Almost done

I will admit I cheated here. There were several gaps in the stones that I did not have the right size to fill and I wanted to get done. Availing myself to some scrap foam in my garage, I cut custom-size pieces, gave them some texture and used that instead. When all said and done, you can't tell. If I had the budget for it, I would use the blue foam for all the stones...









Substituting foam









Done


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 8: In which we mortar the stones*

One of the details I did to make the columns look truely like they are stone was that I mortared the joints. I made a batch of paper mache clay, using cellulose insulation that was not filtered down two the finest particles. This gave it a very coarse texture (and sped up the process). Next, with some help of whomever I could find, I stuffed the mortar between the joints, packing it in tight. I used my finger and other tools to finish the surface, so it was a smooth cove, but I left it crumbly in places.
The plus side is that when it was dry, it was almost the right color of mortar, but sadly, that was not meant to be.









Mortaring of stones









Close up

Once the mortar was dry (several days later), I applied a couple coats of exterior latex paint to weather proof. Actually, that's a lie. I got Dryloc water proofing, but exterior paint would work. Check your local big box hardware stores for "oops" paint. Mixed colors that someone desided not to buy. It's usually a LOT cheaper, and for this layer, who cares what it looks like.









Weather-proofing









Close up

Paint everything, so that no water can seep in. Especially the bottom surface and up inside from the bottom.

After this was dry, I painted the columns with the color paint that I actually wanted as my undercoat.


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 9: In which we have fun with colors.*

In the weeks before I was ready to start coloring the stone, I paid close attention to real stonework on my drives to and from work. Indiana stone is a nice variety of colors, leaning to the pinks and browns. Almost everything was speckled. If you look close at stone, they are not monochromatic (one colored) but vary between hues and shades, even within the same stone. This is what you need to emulate.

Using acrylic craft paints, I set out a pallete of colors, consisting of yellow, yellow ochre, red, brick red, orange, blue, white, browns and black. I used a couple different brushes, fairly wide (from a crafting point of view) and lots of water. I would mix loosely two or more colors, say brown, red and white, leaving lots of unmixed color, and paint several stones. If you need more paint, don't be afraid to mix in other colors at that time. I tried not to do too many adjacent stones with the same color.
To get a creative look too, use a water sprayer and spritz the stones so that the color runs somewhat. This gives the illusion of aging, as some minerals do leach out of stones over time.




























At this point you will think that your colors are a lot brighter than you might like. I used a air sprayer gun with a pink wash to mute the colors and to give everything a more consistant look. Experiment, you can always cover up and paint it again.









Finished all the pretty painting, waiting on the ugly painting...


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 10: In which we unleash the forces of time upon our work.*

Now that we have a nice, new set of columns, it's time to a crappy, old, decreipt set of columns. I do this using a wash of black paint and my spray water bottle. If you don't have a spray bottle, you can do what I did and dump the contents of your wife's Fabreeze into a jar (temporarily, of course), and rinse it out...

Spritz the surface of your work first. You want to have the surface wet so that the paint will spread in a natural manner. Using a paint brush, take your wash and generously paint on the black underneath the various surfaces, letting it run down. The water bottle will help it along, but a little goes a long way. You are not looking for something from the black lagoon, after all. It is easy to overwork this technique. If it is too thin, do over again. Too think, spritz. Watch the sun, quick drying can mess you up too. Fortunately for me that day, it was overcast (and cold!)









Aging stones









My crap runneth over









Be liberal with your use of water...









If you thin the color too much, just add more. Don't be afraid.


----------



## MacabreRob

*Step 11: In which we age any hardware and be done*

Remember the fence post I had earlier? It is not immune to aging. You can add a wash of brown (burnt sienna), followed by a wash of dark orange to get the appearance of rust. You can even get the sample paints at the hardware store of an almost exact rust color.









Added rust stains to the cemetery columns where the posts attach









Attached the rusty post to the column and rusted up the nut and the rest of the bolt

Once you are happy, go ahead and put your your fence and columns, and then bask in the glow of a job well done!


----------



## TK421

This is truly fantastic. Beautiful work and incredible detail! Love the idea.


----------



## beavervw

Wow. Amazing work. Your columns look FANTASTIC! Thanks for this tutorial!!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

wow you did a great job! They look so real too! Congrats


----------



## Terra

Jaw-dropping realism! Specially love the mortar addition. Thanks for such a detailed tutorial.


----------



## BadTableManor

Wow, that's pretty amazing work. Bravo!


----------



## SavageEye

All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## lzrdsgal

Ill be honest, the first couple picture I was like WTH is with the boxes... by the end I had my mouth open.... that is amazing, so beautiful  Thank you for sharing


----------



## HalloweenDan

Very nice


----------



## HeadStone13

Thanks for the How build a cemetery column for Halloween tutorial! 
That prop turned out great!


----------



## grimghost

Thanks for the tutorial! Will be trying it this year


----------



## sjerdude

Very nice!!!


----------



## chop shop

You rock dude..well done!


----------



## ScreamFX

Excellent job. Also the fencing looks great as well.


----------



## JohnnyL

VERY well done! Love how original and unique they are as well.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Love the light weight construction ideas!!!


----------



## Atiehwata

That is a work of art! Thank you for sharing. I have two half finished columns that I started last year but did not finish. You have inspired me to start on them again!


----------



## tamster

WOW  that looks amazing! Thankyou so much showing how to make a realistic stone look column, gotta try that.


----------



## kingwood asylum

Love the column. We did ours out of foam board. http://twitpic.com/3zld7i


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Those came out amazing!!! OMG I have to stop coming to the tutorial section everyone on here has such great ideas and great tutorials it makes me want to make one of EACH *


----------



## MacabreRob

I know, there are lot of good ideas!


----------



## bootoyou

That looks really cool, but what was the downside of using 1 1/2" or 2 " foam? it seems like with a couple coats of monster mud it would have looked pretty close to the same. But that looks fantastic dont get me wrong. i love it!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Those came out great! Amazing work!

I have to ask how you made the bronze cemetery sign. It looks awesome! What did you make it out of?

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow MacabreRob, those are great columns!! I can see why people who saw them before asked for a tutorial. Thanks for the time to explain your construction process. BTW I too would love to know how you achieved the look of the plaque.


----------



## MacabreRob

bootoyou said:


> That looks really cool, but what was the downside of using 1 1/2" or 2 " foam? it seems like with a couple coats of monster mud it would have looked pretty close to the same. But that looks fantastic dont get me wrong. i love it!


No real downside, it was just the solution at hand and I wanted to get done!  It might have been a problem if those stones had looked different than the others, but in the end, it all worked out. You could actually make each stone out of the foam as well, probably, to save time and effort. Just more expensive.

As far as the sign goes, I will eventually make a tutorial for it, I'm just neck deep in other projects ATM.


----------



## Wolfbeard

MacabreRob said:


> No real downside, it was just the solution at hand and I wanted to get done!  It might have been a problem if those stones had looked different than the others, but in the end, it all worked out. You could actually make each stone out of the foam as well, probably, to save time and effort. Just more expensive.
> 
> *As far as the sign goes, I will eventually make a tutorial for it, I'm just neck deep in other projects ATM*.


It will be worth the wait! Beautiful job on the columns. 

Eric


----------



## bootoyou

Well I loved the job you did on the columns, I've just got started so I had to ask. The method that worked well for me with the foam was to carve out cracks, or in this case grout lines. I saw another method for texturing the foam to look like stone. You carve the grout lines, and cracks into the stone, then spray water on the foam before you torch it for the texturing effect. I would like to give this a try, so I'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## FrightCreator

awesome! and it looks so real


----------



## BunnyMummy

If I hadn't seen the early construction photos, I wouldn't have thought that these columns were made from wood and cardboard. Fantastic work!


----------



## GhostlyWhitePumpkins

These are great! I love them a lot.


----------



## TK421

This is an amazing build. I'm hoping to build something similar this year for my haunt. I can't believe you made this using paper mache for the stones. The finished product is very good. Excellent coloring and weathering.


----------



## JeT

Very Nice work.


----------



## shinehigh

WOW!!!!!! Amazing. Every detail is wonderful. I can amagine the time spent! Great job


----------



## Nepboard

Very nice tut!


----------



## Val - 156

My list of things to make is just getting longer and longer *sigh* But I have to try this. They are so real looking and the detail is awesome!


----------



## Wolfbeard

I would still love to see how the sign was made. It really looks like cast bronze!

Eric


----------



## MacabreRob

Gotta finish my Angels first, that's taking all my time


----------



## MacabreRob

One of the ideas going through my mind is to finish off the look of the fence. It looks great with the entrance columns I built last year, however it just sort of ends abruptly. My idea is to make smaller columns similar to last years to end the fence, the build a collapsing stone wall that will take the fence to a good finish

Nice thing of having done this before, I don't need to spend time experimenting. I got the frames mostly knocked off in a night.









_The great frame-up_

Since the rough frames were done, it was a matter of adding the top and bottom caps made out of 2x4 studs and wrapping both of them in cardboard.









_Added the top bottom caps, wall interface and wrapped with cardboard_









_Close up of the wall interface_

Next step was attaching all the boxes I had with superglue. I had a nice foam piece that I was using to try to get the vertical spacing consistant between the "stones". It was mostly successful.









_Attached the cardboard "stones" to the column._









_The cardboard "stones", showing the gap that the wall will fit in_









_Close up of the wall interface, showing the gap the wall will slide into_

After all were attached, I then coated the "stones" with paper mache. Once my scant supply of newspaper ran out, I switched to the colored paper I got from my kids school at the end of the school year, changing colors randomly. You can only take so much pink at a given time...









_Added a layer of paper mache to the "stones" to start to smooth out their appearance. Very colorful._

While the columns dried, I switched gears and started to frame up the crumbling walls that will attach to them. I tried to make the interface consistant between both columns so it wouldn't matter which wall went with which column. Mix and match.









_Began construction of one of the walls. This shows how the column and the wall will interlock._

I initially started to use full 2x4 studs, but quickly realized how thick the resulting wall would be. Got out my trusty table saw (in truth, it's been out, being used as a work bench with a board on top of it) and split the 2x4s in half. 

Once they were roughed out, I started to wrap them in cardboard, only to quickly run out. Fortunately I had lots of old manilla folders lying around. I used some spray glue to double their thickness and did a lot of overlapping.









_Finished framing one of the walls and wrapped it in cardboard (and manilla folders when I ran out)_


----------



## MacabreRob

Finished creating the interface between the smaller end columns and the collapsed wall. I had to add to the stones on the columns at the point of the interface so that they all came out to the same level, so that they would be consistant on both columns. I did this in order that the seam would be as invisible as possible.









_Finished creating the interface between the smaller columns and the collapsed walls._









_The wall inserted into the column_

After having to move the wall segments around my garage, I came to the conclusion that there was no easy way to do it without running the risk of crushing one or more of the stones with my big ham-hands. In order to facilitate moving them, I added a hidden eyebolt to the far end with the idea that I can attach a rope lifting handle. With that in place, moving them around becomes a breeze.









_Showing the eyebolt used to move the wall around_









_The stone in place, hiding the eyebolt_

Once all the "stones" were added to both wall segments, I turned my attention to creating the free-standing segments. These will run up the side of my yard until Halloween night, when I will move them to be in-line with the wall segments attached to the end columns, and go across my driveway. This will help funnel people up my front walk, instead of having some of them go around.









_Added all the stone boxes to the collapsed walls_









_The wooden frames for the free standing segments of the wall_


----------



## mcwthethird

*Big thanks ~ one favor*

Thanks MacabreRob ~ really loved your project and wanted to add something to my growing length of fencing 

I didn't have the patience for saving that many boxes so I cut insulation into various shapes and shaped it for texture (still have some dirty washing to do).

Only request now is to give me an idea of how you made that sweet sign (lettering looks like Chiller ~ but how you made/attached it.

Thanks

mcwthethird


----------



## MacabreRob

Your column looks nice. The only thing different I did is boxes on corners I matched up and blended together to give it the feeling of a full 3-d block embedded in the stone, vs tiles added to the outside.
As far as the sign, I designed and printed out the sign in CorelDraw (using the font Gypsy Curse) as tiled pages. Tiled because the end result was bigger than a single sheet and I taped the edges together. I then used a light spray glue to stick the paper onto a piece of 1/2" pink insulation. I cut out the outside edge, and then used an XActo knife to trace the edges of the text and inside edge of the border. After that, I used the flat edge of the knife and chipped out the foam about a 1/8" - 3/16" down, careful to leave the text part raised. After all the non-text was removed, I carefully sanded down the chipped out area and even used a VERY light touch with fire to melt some back (practice this first!!). I painted the whole thing with a dark color, then mixed the bronze color with a variety of yellows, whites and oranges. I found pix of bronze plaques on the web to get examples. The exposed bronze is the a single color, but a subtle variety of tones and shades. I used a fan brush and carefully went over the top of the letters and border. Any part on the sides of the letters that got accidental color I went back over with the dark, base color.

As far a mounting, when I built the column, I left the space I wanted "unstoned", with wooden slats to hold up the sign to the appropriate level. I had planned on the sign for the beginning, so I already knew how large it was to be at the end. I just hot glued it to the backing.

Hope that helps!

Cheers


----------



## deoblo

man thats a awsome idea i'm def going to use this one in my haunt !!!!!!


----------



## mcwthethird

Thanks for the compliment ~ means alot from the original.
Yah, I like the way your bricks wrap around the edges. I knew I wouldn't be able to do that with the flat sheets of "1, but I varied them at different lengths over the edge to give a psuedo look. 
I took your advice for the sign ~ almost like making a mini inverse tombstone. I had left an unstoned border as well.

The photo doesn't do it justice, as the gold color from the letters has a shine and almost reflects when light hits it. I need to come up with a frame to border it ~ not many 13"x13" frames around so I'll have to fab one 

I'll post you another pic when it's fully completed ~ look forward to your posts in the future.
Thanks again!


----------



## MacabreRob

What I did for my frame is actually use the foam itself. I measured about 3/4" or so from the edge of the outside and left that part raised. A little late to do that now for yours, but you could cut foam to frame it, then spackle & sand the seams to hide them if you like.









_This is the design that I did in CorelDRAW to create my sign._


----------



## Halloween Scream

Beautiful tutorial! I've added the columns to my "wish list", they will probably have to wait a year or two but someday I'll make them!


----------



## mcwthethird

I had to try this as well ~ happier with the way this turned out. I didn't even think of that way to go about it ~ your a lifesaver. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## MacabreRob

Looks great!


----------



## Immortalia

What a fantastic way to recycle old wood scraps and cardboard!!!! Can't wait to try this myself! Or more honest....can't wait for my Husband to try this out!!! LOL


----------



## MacabreRob

Been busy adding my paper mache mortar to the new stone columns and the brick walls. Be glad to be done with this step. Of course it's been > 100 deg up until I need the mortar to dry, now it's in the 60's. WTF?









_Column all mortared up._









_Shoring up the stone walls_


----------



## Immortalia

That's going to look fantastic all together Rob. VERY creative!!! Where are you going to store all of it though?


----------



## MacabreRob

My basement. One of my criteria for building anything these days is that it has to be able to fit in the stairways that goes down to my basement. I have a big paper mache ghost mob that won't fit through any doorway but my garage, and I want that to be the only thing that keeps me company during not-Halloween.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Thank you SO MUCH for such a detailed step-by-step. It's amazing.

Did you use a particular font for your sign or did you free hand it in corel? I know nothing of corel draw heh


----------



## Emjay

Truly an awesome job. Your love for detail made this project a stellar success. Hats off to you!


----------



## MacabreRob

The font is called Gypsy Curse, you can download it at dafont.com


----------



## MacabreRob

Got a lot of work done on painting the end columns and some of the walls. I have both columns and one of the walls ready for color, and most of the others a fair percentage done. I built 4 rubble piles to hide the legs on the free-standing walls, and they have their first coat done as well.









_Lot of work done, getting the walls ready._









_A pile of rubble that will hide the support legs of one of the walls._


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

MacabreRob said:


> The font is called Gypsy Curse, you can download it at dafont.com


Thanks Rob; I'll go download it now. I've used dafont in the past and it's a great resource. Your rubble piles look awesome and it's sounds like an excellent way to hide the supports


----------



## MacabreRob

Got the stone blocks for all the wall segments painted. The colors are a little loud, but the next step will to mist them with a thin coating of pink with my air gun. I got one side of one wall misted, but I was forced to do that in my garage, due to the rain. Probably not the most wise choice of locations. Waiting on the weather to clear before I finish the rest...









_Wall segment, just after the stone blocks were painted._









_The stone wall, after being misted with paint to mute the color._


----------



## Smiter

OUTfreakishly Standing! Phantastic Job on the tutorial and inspiring others for GREAT projects of their own as well!


----------



## GodOfThunder

Looks great!! And the muting of the colors is a nice touch...well done. 

You know, for random neighbors, most will never know the kind of time, focus and labor of love that goes into some of these props. Great sense of accomplishment and really a tremendous final result.


----------



## MacabreRob

Got the columns painted. Just need to speckle and mist them. Then need to color the mortar on all the walls/columns and age them and I AM DONE! Just in time for the weekend installation. Now the only thing I need to worry about is killing the grass...


----------



## MacabreRob

All the color work on the stones has been finish. Misting to mute the color is finished. Remaining is to paint the mortar gray and to age the stonework with a wash of black. On the column, I will also need to attach the post that connects to the fence and rust up the visible bolt.









_All the wall segments and both columns._









_One of the end columns and a pile of debris._









_The other column and another pile of debris._









_Looking down the length of all the wall segments. Height is pretty uniform._


----------



## mcwthethird

*Looks great!*

Those will really tie your yard together ~ rubble was a good idea ~ love it man!


----------



## klue

Holy crap, I love those collapsing stone walls.The detail is amazing.Your neighbors are lucky people


----------



## MacabreRob

Truly, I _am _the Halloween House in my neighborhood!


----------



## wind in your hair

I have to say you have inspired me to do this with some eager neighbor kids! They are having a blast seeing the process and their own progress! Painting on two columns start this week! Thank you!


----------



## MacabreRob

Glad to help!


----------



## Terra

Turning out SWEET!


----------



## wind in your hair

Well, we finished our columns today!!! yeah!!! We added moss to them & they turned out great! The 5, 12 yr old girls helping me are quite excited!! thx!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## MacabreRob

I wanna see pix! I finished my additions as well and will be posting final pix when I'm done processing them...


----------



## DannyK

these turned out really nice, I too was thinking..."food boxes...wth?" But you definately made it work, and work well!! 

dK


----------



## MacabreRob

Set up the entire cemetery fence today, attaching the pvc/wood fencing to columns on either side of it. No way the wind is going to knock it down this year! The wall segments that attach to the end columns needed a little work to make it so they would mate properly, the cardboard on the interface had expanded and was blocking the tabs on the columns. With a little quick work with my knife, all is well.









_Here I am hooking up the fence._









_Sliding a wall segment into the end column_









_End column and stone wall successfully added to the fence._

I set up the freestanding segments in the driveway to get a feel of how they would look on Halloween night. The go across and cover the driveway almost as if they were meant to be there. 









_The entire length of the fence, with the movable wall segments in the driveway._









_The wall segments moved along the side of the driveway._

As I was doing this, my cat, Annie watch on with detached amusement. Maggie ran around with the camera, taking photos like she was paparazzi.









_Annie, my Halloween kitty, supervises my work._









_"Back to work, cretin."_


----------



## camsauce

Don't know if I missed it, but how are you going to light up these? Would be a shame if they disappeared in the darkness.


----------



## Immortalia

Those look AMAZING!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## MacabreRob

There is plenty of ambiant light from the surrounding houses. Also, the vast majority of my ToTs come when there is still light in the sky, and since they are up now, people have the rest of the month to view them, so no worries. For the Andersonville Cemetery sign itself I'm going to put up a mini-spot light in a tree to shine down on it.


----------



## Bryan316

Aaaah! NOW I understand the purpose of the "end wall" and the broken wall! Forgot you built iron fencing as well... now it all makes sense!!!


Fan.... freaking.... tastic.


----------



## Tiny

Amazing work man!


----------



## MacabreRob

In retrospect I should have spent more time waterproofing. This October was a LOT more wet than last years. I had a lot of paint flake off and the water penetrated in a lot more than I thought it would. I'm going to be storing them on furring strips in the basement next to a de-humidifier to see if I can't dry them out before mold tries to take over... 

Next summer I will replace the bottommost and topmost stones with ones made from foam and waterseal the HECK out of them.


----------



## Bryan316

Go buy a 5 gallon tub of flat clearcoat, and bust out the Wagner power painter. You have no idea how handy a Wagner is for this type of work!


----------



## MacabreRob

Unfortunately, my experience with a Wagner I bought years ago left a sour taste in my mouth... Probably going to buy a gallon or two of DryLoc and go to town, just need to repaint afterwards. That's what I used on my main columns and they are holding up well. That and the fact that the bottoms of them are 2x4, so no paper mache touches the grass...


----------



## SmartisSexy

These are pretty sick, nice tutorial I think I shall take a stab at it ...


----------



## Misdomt

Great work. Columns are on my list for 2012. This is now an inspiration.


----------



## Patrick

Two words..Freekin Awesome! I'm wondering if I could do something similar with Fiberglass?


----------



## DannyK

you could...but it will be heavier, a whole lot more work, more apt to crack and harder to repair when it does...but it would probably look really nice...


----------



## SonofJoker

Sweet tutorial! Thanks!


----------



## Curlgoddess

IMPRESSIVE! I'll be creating a new cemetery entrance for my haunt this year, so this tutorial will be a great reference


----------



## MacabreRob

Glad everyone like them. They were a lot of work but worth it...

As far as fiberglass, I'm sure you could do something like it. I've had mixed success with the medium in the past..,


----------



## Camper1972

Wonderful. But how many hours do you have in these ?????? And they are paper, NO amount of paint is going to protect them from thr rain! for long.


----------

